# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > [Bot] PQR - Rotation Bot

## Xelper

No longer available.

----------


## Xelper

No longer available.

----------


## b00tch

Thank you so much for this program Xelper, it is amazing!

----------


## Kinkeh

*Time to shine message here*

Thanks Xelper  :Smile: , maybe include your offsets tutorial at the bottom of your thread? it was a very interesting watch and was pretty neat to hear the voice behind PQR. I'd love to see more videos in the future.

----------


## cukiemunster

Well over 2 million views between the 2, I would say it's time for a new thread lol.

----------


## jh16

Thanks for continuing your work Xelper.

 :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

The third thread

----------


## kuukuu

Incoming million questions about things that were answered in the old thread. Otherwise yay, new thread!

----------


## Vogel81

And the beat goes on... :P Love this thing. At least now I don't have to remember if I last read page 750 or 751 lol

----------


## dakai

Thank you,Xhelper

----------


## Aegeus

Still loving everything you do!

----------


## Sheriffs

Xelper, ty very much for ur hard work!!!

Ah, maybe i found some bug... with "local" tag and "-gettime()" (it was with hunter's frenzy buff expiration time) - if i write something with local and that buff, pqr'll return with lua errors. This error do not occur with others abilitys, buffs.

Ah, i need help with something... How can i code this action:

If i have a target and that target use feign death (like a hunter or a druid with symbiosis), pqr will target him again. I tried some codes with UnitExists, but, i dont have a clue how tto get it to work properly. Can it be done also with focus? Like, if my focus use feign death and such

Ty all!

----------


## Owneth

> Incoming million questions about things that were answered in the old thread. Otherwise yay, new thread!


I have a better idea than griping... Simply ask for a PQR Questions and Answers thread/forum...  :Smile:

----------


## cokx

@sherrifs
Easy way for retargeting is saving your last targetname
lasttarget=UnitName("target")
and if you lose your target
if not UnitExists("target")
then
RunMacroText("/tar "..lasttarget)
end

if its that what you want

----------


## paintpauller

nice to see a new post, the last one was getting a little long lol!

@Xelper any chance we could get some way to save user profile settings in some kind of PQR WTF folder like addons do or maybe a way to save in the WoW/WTF folder that would make saving user settings a lot easier when making a ingame UI for profiles and many other things!

as always thanks for all your hard work and quick updates! ++rep!

----------


## Xelper

Note that the Obj_X offset is wrong in the offsets that were posted here. I uploaded the offsets to the updater with the correct Obj_X. Hit Download Offsets to update.

If you do not update your profiles that rely on unit positional information (distance, facing, etc) will not function.

----------


## itstom

> Note that the Obj_X offset is wrong in the offsets that were posted here. I uploaded the offsets to the updater with the correct Obj_X. Hit Download Offsets to update.


Thanks a ton Xelper. Care to explain how to obtain the Obj_X offset? I don't think you explained it in your video or in any of your posts.

----------


## cukiemunster

Nevermind lol

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Xelper

I didn't because its not very simple to find without going into a long drawn out explanation of the object manager. 

Its been a while since I touched the code, but its basically Read(PointerToObject) + Obj_X Bytes = X location of the unit. It usually only changes for major patches and not hotfixes, so its not that important to know. In fact, it didn't change today... the problem is that I released offsets when 5.4 came out with the incorrect Obj_X. Whoever released the offsets for this hotfix had not updated their offsets again, so they were updating the offsets file with the incorrect Obj_X in it.  :Smile: 

If I ever get hit by a bus someone from the memory editing section could probably give you the offset value in a few seconds. (NOTE: Please do not bug them prior to me being hit by a bus, that section is not for trivial questions.)  :Smile:

----------


## cukiemunster

Stupid phone. ...

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Travisboy007

Xelper is a boss.

----------


## kaelsanctus

Thanks xelper, you are the man

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Anyone had that issue where if you have WoW minimised in windowed mode it freezes when you tab back? Just installed Windows 8.1 and it seems to be happening to me a fair bit.


Had this exact issue with bubble screen saver. PQR or not Wow crash after bubble screen.

Edit: Hey thanks a lot Xelper, I had issues with it with My PokeRotation Last week and now I can figure what happened.

P.S. Xelper, you are My HERO... if you get hit by a bus, the poor bus will be broken and you will have to save the people that were in it, it's not gonna kill you, Heroes cant die.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I didn't because its not very simple to find without going into a long drawn out explanation of the object manager. 
> 
> Its been a while since I touched the code, but its basically Read(PointerToObject) + Obj_X Bytes = X location of the unit. It usually only changes for major patches and not hotfixes, so its not that important to know. In fact, it didn't change today... the problem is that I released offsets when 5.4 came out with the incorrect Obj_X. Whoever released the offsets for this hotfix had not updated their offsets again, so they were updating the offsets file with the incorrect Obj_X in it. 
> 
> If I ever get hit by a bus someone from the memory editing section could probably give you the offset value in a few seconds. (NOTE: Please do not bug them prior to me being hit by a bus, that section is not for trivial questions.)


don't worry... the say some1 hits you with a bus.... im sure their will be an angry mob lynching the poor man who made a mistake long before we worry about offsets xD

----------


## fzU

how can i bind sets in PQI with command, is it possible to macro? i made an single target and aoe set..

----------


## LifeIsOP

I can't seem to make PQR detect my WoW client. I know for a fact it's in 32bit, But to make it load in 32 bit I had to rename like 3 different files. It's 32bit now but all it wants to stay in is edit bot mode.

I went and used the PQR updater, I updated the codemylife folder for my pet battle thing and it's all ready to go. I open wow, check the left corner to make sure it's saying x86 (it does) then I load my character and wait to load PQR, I have the PQI interface addon. I Run PQR as admin then wait for it to open but nothing, it still has the Edit bot mode as an option. 

On my other computer for some reason I have had the easiest time with this and have had little to no issues at all, but on my new computer (windows 7 but awesome hardware) it's not working after the patch this morning.

What other steps can I take to make it work on my second computer again? I saw someone else ask a similar question to myself but I never saw an answer.

Edit:

This poster has the issue same as me.




> Has anyone else had issues with PQR being stuck in edit mode after the latest patch? I changed my WoW client to 64bit to test, and it PQR gave me the good ol' "nope, you're in 64bit silly" message. However, after changing it back to 32, it will only stay in Edit mode.

----------


## ultrane

double-check you actually have the Offsets_17399.xml file in your offsets folder. WoW just got patched.

----------


## LifeIsOP

> double-check you actually have the Offsets_17399.xml file in your offsets folder. WoW just got patched.



Just checked. Yes I do. Do you think it's because I had to rename a bunch of my wow files to make it boot to 32bit?

Udate Edit: 

https://i.imgur.com/GW3OQ0g.png

That's my wow folder.

----------


## JUANNY

> Just checked. Yes I do. Do you think it's because I had to rename a bunch of my wow files to make it boot to 32bit?
> 
> Udate Edit: 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/GW3OQ0g.png
> 
> That's my wow folder.


you said a bunch?
it is my understanding that renaming wow64.exe to something like wow64.bak would do the job-just 1 file

----------


## Alejolas

Hey there Xelper!

Thanks for your help, I have a question. 

I've noticed with the new patch and PQR a HUGE FPS drop. At first I thought it was the game client but it's the bot 100% tested by me. 

Any Advice on this would be very very apreciated.

----------


## LifeIsOP

> you said a bunch?
> it is my understanding that renaming wow64.exe to something like wow64.bak would do the job-just 1 file


Yes, The first time I was trying to get the thing to work in 32bit mode just 1 file had to be changed. Then this morning I tried again and it was only booting into 64bit mode. The launcher added another "Wow" button. I renamed the new one and it booted to 32bit mode. But my PQR (even though my WoW client is in 32bit mode) wont get out of Edit mode. 

I could try renaming all of them back maybe? I have my other computer's wow folder as reference I guess. 

Anyone else know something?

----------


## darkayo

CLOSE Wow
Execute PQR
Clic Disable Wow-64
*Clic Download Offsets* ( if you can't clic, close and reopen Pqr )
Close PQR
Execute Wow
Execute PQR

Done

----------


## Krysis

> function PQR_InterruptSpell() beign a function, did you reload client every attempt? the code is good, something else is breaking it. Try a ReloadUI after saving.


I found another premade profile which seems to work well, thanks anyway  :Smile:

----------


## Danz93

sry for noob question but where can i find profiles for pqr? it looks like the one in op is outdated or im wrong?

----------


## Moonscarlet

> sry for noob question but where can i find profiles for pqr? it looks like the one in op is outdated or im wrong?


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

----------


## Danz93

> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)


a real saviour thx  :Big Grin: 

edit: ok i have another problem i loaded profile but when i attack dummy it doesnt use any abilites please help

----------


## itstom

> Yes, The first time I was trying to get the thing to work in 32bit mode just 1 file had to be changed. Then this morning I tried again and it was only booting into 64bit mode. The launcher added another "Wow" button. I renamed the new one and it booted to 32bit mode. But my PQR (even though my WoW client is in 32bit mode) wont get out of Edit mode. 
> 
> I could try renaming all of them back maybe? I have my other computer's wow folder as reference I guess. 
> 
> Anyone else know something?


PQR is searching for Wow.exe, not Wow-32.exe or Wow-32.exe.exe which is what you currently have. Remember you have known file extensions hidden so you don't need to include the .exe

Do this:

Delete every Wow-whatever.exe file in your wow folder. Then run the launcher. It will download the Wow.exe and Wow-64.exe (But remember since you have known file extensions hidden you won't see the .exe) then just rename Wow-64 to anything, like Wow-64sucks. Then just run the Wow that's left in your folder.

So make your folder look like this:

https://i.imgur.com/yzF5aAb.png

----------


## CodeMyLife

> a real saviour thx 
> 
> edit: ok i have another problem i loaded profile but when i attack dummy it doesnt use any abilites please help


Usually this question should belong to the Profile's Thread. Otherwise please state wich profile you tried that didnt work. if none will work is also important... did you install PQI Addon and loaded it? It can be found on PQR Wiki.

----------


## Moonscarlet

> Usually this question should belong to the Profile's Thread. Otherwise please state wich profile you tried that didnt work. if none will work is also important... did you install PQI Addon and loaded it? It can be found on PQR Wiki.


It seems that he's using it for the first time so it might be that he didn't press the shortcut key to activate it? Dunno, maybe.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Or that he forgot to initiate combat himself, or a dozen other variables. Hard to tell without knowing which profile it is though ^^

----------


## xaq

Is it expected behavior to see a plethora of "that ability is not ready" type messages? I even setup some test abilities where I would check the cooldown of the global cooldown spell (which may not be working admitidly) and I still would get a fair number of unable to recast type messages

----------


## crystal_tech

Use pqr_spellavailable api

----------


## xaq

> Use pqr_spellavailable api


can you show me a link to said API? I'm relatively new to PQR but seasoned developer, I have had to glean what little information I can from looking at other abilities writen by nova or KMD or something.

Right now I have a test rotation with just two abilities, arcane shot and glaive toss and it STILL seems to spam abilities when they aren't available even though I am checking the cooldown of the GCD spell #

----------


## itstom

> can you show me a link to said API? I'm relatively new to PQR but seasoned developer, I have had to glean what little information I can from looking at other abilities writen by nova or KMD or something.
> 
> Right now I have a test rotation with just two abilities, arcane shot and glaive toss and it STILL seems to spam abilities when they aren't available even though I am checking the cooldown of the GCD spell #


PQR Custom Functions - PQRotation Wiki

----------


## xaq

> can you show me a link to said API? I'm relatively new to PQR but seasoned developer, I have had to glean what little information I can from looking at other abilities writen by nova or KMD or something.
> 
> Right now I have a test rotation with just two abilities, arcane shot and glaive toss and it STILL seems to spam abilities when they aren't available even though I am checking the cooldown of the GCD spell #



so i edited the new abilities after looking at some druid nova code and have this.. but I STILL am getting "ability not ready" repeatedly - it obviously is only happening when i have plenty of focus to burn.

Note, I stole the original code for arcane shot from the KMD ability...



```

if PQR_SpellAvailable(3044) -- Arcane Shot usage code.and UnitPower("player") > 30or UnitBuffID("player", "109306")or UnitBuffID("player", "34692")or UnitIsDead("pet")or not UnitExists("pet") --and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(61304)) == 0then return true end--return true 



```



```

if not IsPlayerSpell(117050) then return false endif PQR_SpellAvailable(117050) and UnitPower("player") > 15--and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(61304)) == 0 then return true end 



```

----------


## xaq

> PQR Custom Functions - PQRotation Wiki


is there a list of ALL the functions available? I'm happy to do my own research and read through the API I just don't see it documented anywhere or if it is I don't see a link showing where. That custom function list doesn't show basic things like UnitPower or GetSpellCooldown?...

-X

----------


## xaq

> is there a list of ALL the functions available? I'm happy to do my own research and read through the API I just don't see it documented anywhere or if it is I don't see a link showing where. That custom function list doesn't show basic things like UnitPower or GetSpellCooldown?...
> 
> -X


Sorry, I should be more specific, are there additional fuctions OTHER than the default lua API functions - it occurred to me right after I typed that that every item listed is a standard wow api call?

----------


## nate8282

Anyone know if this is the newest version of the addon? https://www.dropbox.com/s/dcz01z3yw3...ace%20v5.4.zip
the addon for me keep throwing errors and it's not working for me.

----------


## xNotta

How would I revert a profiles Rotation and Abilities back to default?
And how would I revert the PQI changes I made in game back to their default values?

----------


## xNotta

> is there a list of ALL the functions available? I'm happy to do my own research and read through the API I just don't see it documented anywhere or if it is I don't see a link showing where. That custom function list doesn't show basic things like UnitPower or GetSpellCooldown?...
> 
> -X


I asked a dev where I could find the functions too. (http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2853059 ([PQR] CuteOne's Profiles)

He linked: http://www.wowwiki.com/World_of_Warcraft_API and http://wowprogramming.com/docs




> Anyone know if this is the newest version of the addon? https://www.dropbox.com/s/dcz01z3yw3...ace%20v5.4.zip
> the addon for me keep throwing errors and it's not working for me.


5.4 is current.
http://pqrotation.wikia.com/wiki/PQInterface#Download

(Also sorry for 2 posts, merge if possible.)

----------


## crystal_tech

Try ncc there's a ref link to pqr api and wow api link is in my signature to grab it. If you use pqr_spellavailable be sure to set pqr_spellavailable time to your lag settings went I get home I will post the call for lag or you can find it in a profile that uses it

----------


## nate8282

Is it only me that can't get this to work after the ninja patch yesterday?

----------


## kuukuu

> Sorry, I should be more specific, are there additional fuctions OTHER than the default lua API functions - it occurred to me right after I typed that that every item listed is a standard wow api call?


None of the functions in the Custom Functions list are standard wow api calls, hence the word custom. UnitPower and such ARE standard wow api calls though so if you're looking for them, you'd want to look at the WoWWiki and WoW Programming sites linked. I believe Wowhead has some info too but it's pretty limited.

----------


## crystal_tech

heres the lag code:



```
Nova_SpellAvailableTime = nil
function Nova_SpellAvailableTime()
	local lag = ((select(3,GetNetStats()) + select(4,GetNetStats())) / 1000)
	if lag < .05 then
		lag = .05
	elseif lag > .4 then
		lag = .4
	end
	return lag
end

PQR_SpellAvailableTime	= Nova_SpellAvailableTime()
```

then PQR_SpellAvailable(id) should work without spamming with your current lag.

----------


## xaq

Crystal, thanks for the reply - but I need to ask what is apparently a dumb question - Where do I put this? Is this something I would need in EVERY ability?




> heres the lag code:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Nova_SpellAvailableTime = nil
> function Nova_SpellAvailableTime()
> 	local lag = ((select(3,GetNetStats()) + select(4,GetNetStats())) / 1000)
> 	if lag < .05 then
> ...

----------


## crystal_tech

> Crystal, thanks for the reply - but I need to ask what is apparently a dumb question - Where do I put this? Is this something I would need in EVERY ability?


no,

normally i have a run once part of the profile (load data files, etc)

if not _functionsloaded then
_functionsloaded = true

function goes here

PQR_SpellAvailableTime goes here
end

and put this at the top in the main config ability or make a new one, up to you

----------


## crystal_tech

Hey Profile Devs!

Some of you know that we dropped NCC a couple of days ago and we'd like to add your profiles to our program over just linking to the community forum. What we would like to do is Get it so your end users that use the program can update/view changelogs/contact you via the feedback system. If you'd like to join us please pm me or bubba.

----------


## xaq

Crystal, if this is the wrong place for this discussion I apologize, I'm happy to take it elsewhere... I have some pretty basic things going on in my rotation test, I'd really like to develop my own and contribute here but I can't get something as simple as this to work, even though as far as I can tell everything is FUNCTIONING

I have an --Init block, part of which I stole from nova resto druid that looks like so... (and seems to work as it's writing to my chat window)

If I can get a rotation to work without spamming ability not ready, I'd be much more prone to write a nice clean rotation and ability set.

Also is there anyway to append a VARIABLE to the chat window, or how can I look at variable values/debug messages - I'd liek to know what it's actually setting as the "lag" value.



```
if PQR_RotationStarted == true then
	-- Should be reloaded every time you reload Profile (No more needing to /rl)
	PQR_RotationStarted = false

--PQR_WriteToChat("|cff0088FFHoly Paladin Profile Version - |cff33CC002.0")
	
Nova_SpellAvailableTime = nil
function Nova_SpellAvailableTime()
	local lag = ((select(3,GetNetStats()) + select(4,GetNetStats())) / 1000)
	if lag < .05 then
		lag = .05
	elseif lag > .4 then
		lag = .4
	end
	return lag
end
PQR_WriteToChat("Testes, testes 123","lag")

PQR_SpellAvailableTime	= Nova_SpellAvailableTime()

end
```

Then I have two very simple abilities, one for glaive toss and one for arcane shot... and in just those two abilities it ends up spamming enough that I get loads of ability not ready alerts... 



```
-- Arcane Shot usage code.
if PQR_SpellAvailable(3044) 
and UnitPower("player") > 30
then return true end

--GlaiveToss Code
if not IsPlayerSpell(117050) then return false end
if PQR_SpellAvailable(117050) 
and UnitPower("player") > 15
--and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(61304)) == 0 
then return true end
```

obviously those are in two separate abilities, but for brevity i put them in the same block.






> no,
> 
> normally i have a run once part of the profile (load data files, etc)
> 
> if not _functionsloaded then
> _functionsloaded = true
> 
> function goes here
> 
> ...

----------


## crystal_tech

> Crystal, if this is the wrong place for this discussion I apologize, I'm happy to take it elsewhere... I have some pretty basic things going on in my rotation test, I'd really like to develop my own and contribute here but I can't get something as simple as this to work, even though as far as I can tell everything is FUNCTIONING
> 
> I have an --Init block, part of which I stole from nova resto druid that looks like so... (and seems to work as it's writing to my chat window)
> 
> If I can get a rotation to work without spamming ability not ready, I'd be much more prone to write a nice clean rotation and ability set.
> 
> Also is there anyway to append a VARIABLE to the chat window, or how can I look at variable values/debug messages - I'd liek to know what it's actually setting as the "lag" value.
> 
> 
> ...


if you ever want to get a value of a var or a function in game just use /dump var
so /dump Nova_SpellAvailableTime()

also to make it less spammy have you tried setting the delay to a value? 300ish maybe? (1000 is a sec)

----------


## bu_ba_911

Here's a sneak peak for some of the devs that want to know the current state of my own Healing Engine....

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2857058 ([PQR] Nova Team Profiles)

Still a WIP very much so... But it seemed quick and reactive in my small scale tests... It is quite different from the old one, and I'm still not entirely sure I like it >.>

BUT it was a great learning experience, so I figured I'd share before hiding it from the rest of the world MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA

*edit* 
I will not discuss it here in this thread any way shape or form.... just an FYI

Also and to any devs that missed CT, if you are interested in teaming with us to possibly host your profiles and such in our NCC to help users, let him know and he'll work with you to get it worked in seamlessly  :Smile:

----------


## Maxitor

I would like to get help with some problems. 

First one seems to be easy but i am unable to fix the ability  :Frown: 

Basicly i can not get the proper range of the morphed spell Fist of Justice because IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(hojid), "target") == 1 does not work properly. 




```
local _, talent = GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(2)
local hojid = 853 
	
		
if talent == 4 then 
	hojid = 105593	
end

if PQR_SpellAvailable(hojid)
 and UnitExists("target")
 and not UnitDebuffID("target", 20066)
 and ...
 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("target", 0.1) == false
  --and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(hojid), "target") == 1
  and IsSpellInRange("Hammer of Justice", "target") == 1 
  --and IsSpellInRange("Scatter Shot", "target") == 1 
then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(hojid), "target")
  Notify_Short( "HoJ"..UnitName("target") )
end
```

I even tried to use "and IsSpellInRange("Scatter Shot", "target") == 1" but i had to find out that i can not use spells what are not in the spellbook. (Paladin vs. Hunter)

Second one:
In my DK profile i would like to check the spell what i DarkSimmed but i do not have any idea how to get the stolen spell's ID. I need to know this to check for target DRs / immunities before i let the DarkSimmed spell cast on the target.

Third one:
How can i check the amount of Necrotic Strike healing absorb on the target?

----------


## leinadz

are there any good unholy dk pvp profiles for pqr?  :Smile:

----------


## qzt

hi need some help with a interrupt Profile. what i want is to add another interrupt spell (47481)......Gnaw - Spell - World of Warcraft
my profile looks like this atm
if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then
local mfStart, mfDuration = GetSpellCooldown(4752 :Cool: 
local sStart, sDuration = GetSpellCooldown(47476)

if ( GetSpellCooldown(4752 :Cool:  == 0 and GetSpellCooldown(47476) == 0 ) then --If both arent on CD then choose mind freeze
return 47528
elseif ( sStart > 0 and sDuration > 1.5 ) then --if Strangulate is on CD then choose mind freeze
return 47528
elseif ( mfStart > 0 and mfDuration > 1.5 ) then -- if mindfreeze is on cd then choose strangulate
return 47476
end

----------


## moor2

hm, is there anyone who can explain me very huge FPS drops while using PQR and PQI? in LFR without it im running smotth 27+ fps but with it drops under 5.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> hm, is there anyone who can explain me very huge FPS drops while using PQR and PQI? in LFR without it im running smotth 27+ fps but with it drops under 5.


It's probly tied to the profile you use. Not all profiles take the same ressources.. 

Something I noticed is using PQR_UnitFacing in a profile will lead to frames lags but the profile itself still kicks and everything goes fine but visual experience is somewhat less enjoyable. I' revamping my profile and I finally decided to let the user choose if he want to use UnitFacing or not. Did a function with a PQI check that if checked disable PQR_UnitFacing and just goes blindly and... Blindly is not interfering my framerate... With Facing Check it drops by 15-20 fps from 120 to 105... No that bad but we can clearly see it lag.

----------


## kickmydog

I've been trying to get Xelper's interrupt to work with the new changes to hunter's interrupts but the changes I've made only seem to work for counter shot (147362) and not for silencing shot (34490). Any suggestions on what to change.



```

if xelperInterruptInit == nil then
    --TestComment
    xelperInterruptInit = true
    function PQR_InterruptSpell()
        local _, playerClass = UnitClass("player")
        
        if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then
            return 47528
        elseif playerClass == "DRUID" then
            local catForm = UnitBuffID("player", 768)
            if catForm ~= nil then
                return 80965
            else
                return 80964
            end
        elseif playerClass == "HUNTER" then
            if IsPlayerSpell(34490) then
            return 34490
            else 
            return 147362
            end
        elseif playerClass == "MAGE" then
            return 2139
        elseif playerClass == "PALADIN" then
            return 96231
        elseif playerClass == "PRIEST" then
            return 15487
        elseif playerClass == "ROGUE" then
            return 1766
        elseif playerClass == "SHAMAN" then
            return 57994
        elseif playerClass == "WARLOCK" then
            return 19647
        elseif playerClass == "WARRIOR" then
            return 6552
        else
            return 0
        end
    end
end 



```

----------


## crystal_tech

> I've been trying to get Xelper's interrupt to work with the new changes to hunter's interrupts but the changes I've made only seem to work for counter shot (147362) and not for silencing shot (34490). Any suggestions on what to change.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if xelperInterruptInit == nil then    --TestComment    xelperInterruptInit = true    function PQR_InterruptSpell()        local _, playerClass = UnitClass("player")                if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then            return 47528        elseif playerClass == "DRUID" then            local catForm = UnitBuffID("player", 768)            if catForm ~= nil then                return 80965            else                return 80964            end        elseif playerClass == "HUNTER" then            if IsPlayerSpell(34490) then            return 34490            else             return 147362            end        elseif playerClass == "MAGE" then            return 2139        elseif playerClass == "PALADIN" then            return 96231        elseif playerClass == "PRIEST" then            return 15487        elseif playerClass == "ROGUE" then            return 1766        elseif playerClass == "SHAMAN" then            return 57994        elseif playerClass == "WARLOCK" then            return 19647        elseif playerClass == "WARRIOR" then            return 6552        else            return 0        end    endend 
> 
> 
> ...


try breaking it up

if isplayerspell() then
return id
end
if not is playerspell() then
return other id
end

----------


## averykey

Thought of a new feature, show the rotation we are working on next to the ability editor or even better, have it where we can have two ability editors open, using tabs to switch through.

----------


## qzt

hi need some help with a interrupt Profile. what i want is to add another interrupt spell (47481)......Gnaw - Spell - World of Warcraft
my profile looks like this atm
if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then
local mfStart, mfDuration = GetSpellCooldown(4752
local sStart, sDuration = GetSpellCooldown(47476)

if ( GetSpellCooldown(4752 == 0 and GetSpellCooldown(47476) == 0 ) then --If both arent on CD then choose mind freeze
return 47528
elseif ( sStart > 0 and sDuration > 1.5 ) then --if Strangulate is on CD then choose mind freeze
return 47528
elseif ( mfStart > 0 and mfDuration > 1.5 ) then -- if mindfreeze is on cd then choose strangulate
return 47476
end

----------


## sbforumuser

Does anyone else occasionally have PQR not unprotect lua for them?

Everything else seems to work correctly, offsets are updated, and when this happens I can use something like lua unlocker to have the rotations work again.

----------


## donnicky

INTERRUPT (Xelper) profile seems not to work for monk interrupt. I have changed the initializing script:
*if xelperInterruptInit == nil then
--TestComment
xelperInterruptInit = true
function PQR_InterruptSpell()
local _, playerClass, playerClassIndex = UnitClass("player")

if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then
return 47528
elseif playerClass == "DRUID" then
local catForm = UnitBuffID("player", 76
if catForm ~= nil then
return 80965
else
return 80964
end
elseif playerClass == "HUNTER" then
return 34490
elseif playerClass == "MAGE" then
return 2139
elseif playerClass == "PALADIN" then
return 96231
elseif playerClass == "PRIEST" then
return 15487
elseif playerClass == "ROGUE" then
return 1766
elseif playerClass == "SHAMAN" then
return 57994
elseif playerClass == "WARLOCK" then
return 19647
elseif playerClass == "WARRIOR" then
return 6552
elseif playerClass == "MONK" then
return 116705
else
return 0
end
end
end*

It works perfectly for DK, but not for monk. I only get debug message "Casting interrupt on target" and nothing happens.

Could you say where the problem can be?

----------


## damadorpl

its not updated for monk hunter and others - i ise Cuteone monk - it have interrupts inside

----------


## Xelper

If anyone has an update for the interrupt profile feel free to post it and I will replace the existing one with it and give you credit... Try to keep it simple (like the one I have already in place.) I know there are a couple bugs in the current one, so if they are fixed even better!

----------


## damadorpl

```
elseif playerClass == &amp;quot;HUNTER&amp;quot; then
			return 147362
		elseif playerClass == &amp;quot;MAGE&amp;quot; then
			return 2139
		elseif playerClass == &amp;quot;PALADIN&amp;quot; then
			return 96231
		elseif playerClass == &amp;quot;PRIEST&amp;quot; then
			return 15487
		elseif playerClass == &amp;quot;ROGUE&amp;quot; then
			return 1766
		elseif playerClass == &amp;quot;SHAMAN&amp;quot; then
			return 57994
		elseif playerClass == &amp;quot;WARLOCK&amp;quot; then
			return 19647
		elseif playerClass == &amp;quot;WARRIOR&amp;quot; then
```

change to hunter spell

----------


## donnicky

I want to say that monk's interrupt problem is not in the profile. Simply CastSpellById(116705,"target") does not work for this spell by some reason. Also tried CastSpellByName and the result was the same.

----------


## donnicky

Today CastSpellById(116705,"target") works perfectly. I don't really know why it didn't yesterday.  :Smile:

----------


## Falcor69

At 3 threads in I'm sure this has been asked and answered before but the search function just isn't helping.
This is brilliant and I've tried a few profiles out.
Unfortunately I now have an error in PQInterface. PQR runs and the rotations run fine but the Rotation Configurator window now only shows "No Configurations Loaded".
How do I get it back?

----------


## crystal_tech

> At 3 threads in I'm sure this has been asked and answered before but the search function just isn't helping.
> This is brilliant and I've tried a few profiles out.
> Unfortunately I now have an error in PQInterface. PQR runs and the rotations run fine but the Rotation Configurator window now only shows "No Configurations Loaded".
> How do I get it back?


Have you tried deleting the cache or the addon data in save variables

----------


## Falcor69

> Have you tried deleting the cache or the addon data in save variables


Yeah, deleted the PQInterface file from the cache folder but that made no difference :S

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Yeah, deleted the PQInterface file from the cache folder but that made no difference :S


Usually if you run a PQI dependant profile you should not even be able to run it efficiently without PQI. Running. It seems like you changed to a non-PQI rotation in which case it's normal that you don't see rotation config..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## vitalic

Are there any known issues with PQInterface currently? I've had one person for whom a feature wasn't working because the PQI global variable for that particular widget was returning false despite being enabled in the configurator.

Also, why are there two links currently on the PQI wiki? It gives the impression that the second link is the latest version but this link doesn't include the data file which is confusing for some people. Any way we could get this changed?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Are there any known issues with PQInterface currently? I've had one person for whom a feature wasn't working because the PQI global variable for that particular widget was returning false despite being enabled in the configurator.
> 
> Also, why are there two links currently on the PQI wiki? It gives the impression that the second link is the latest version but this link doesn't include the data file which is confusing for some people. Any way we could get this changed?


I've heard some people need to delete their Saved Variables for PQI lately to get it working

----------


## vitalic

> I've heard some people need to delete their Saved Variables for PQI lately to get it working


Hm interesting, I wonder what is causing that.  :Smile: 

I also heard from someone that their PQI stopped working and didn't come back to life until they changed from set1 to set2 in the config, so I think all in all that is three separate bug reports around PQI in the last 3 days.

----------


## harmiczek

Hi,I'm trying PQR right now because I want to use it with Lazybot but I have downloaded profile from first page,in game i have used Alt+X and it showed me that it's Enabled,I also have addon. But when I attack any mob it just do nothing,sometimes it cast Berserker rage (as showed in addon) but nothing more is happening. Did I something wrong?

----------


## Falcor69

> Usually if you run a PQI dependant profile you should not even be able to run it efficiently without PQI. Running. It seems like you changed to a non-PQI rotation in which case it's normal that you don't see rotation config..


I haven't changed anything. All profiles are stock from download.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I haven't changed anything. All profiles are stock from download.


What profile are you running?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I haven't changed anything. All profiles are stock from download.


If it happens for all profiles you might try reinstalling PQI addon and the PQR_PQI.lua.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Hi,I'm trying PQR right now because I want to use it with Lazybot but I have downloaded profile from first page,in game i have used Alt+X and it showed me that it's Enabled,I also have addon. But when I attack any mob it just do nothing,sometimes it cast Berserker rage (as showed in addon) but nothing more is happening. Did I something wrong?


Most or all PQR-profiles require you to initiate combat first for the rotation to kick in, also you give no details on who's profile you're using so its pretty hard to help you.

----------


## harmiczek

> Most or all PQR-profiles require you to initiate combat first for the rotation to kick in, also you give no details on who's profile you're using so its pretty hard to help you.


I'm using this - Warrior Rotations - PQRotation Wiki Arms & Fury PvE,I rightclick on mob to attack everytime so thats not problem.

----------


## Falcor69

> What profile are you running?


I'm running Hysteria's Frost Mage and Shadow Priest, I like these. I had the Configurator shows at some stage but now its gone.
Vitalic's Rogue profile, I've never seen the Configurator on this one.
KMDs Hunter profiles. Again never seen the Configurator.
Vachiusa' Resto profile. Now interestingly this one does have the Configurator come up.
Also Kuukuu's Windwalker shows the Configurator





> If it happens for all profiles you might try reinstalling PQI addon and the PQR_PQI.lua.


I've done the reinstall. Even the complete delete and re-download, reinstall.
As you can see I have one profile that seems to work for some reason.

----------


## vitalic

> I'm running Hysteria's Frost Mage and Shadow Priest, I like these. I had the Configurator shows at some stage but now its gone.
> Vitalic's Rogue profile, I've never seen the Configurator on this one.
> KMDs Hunter profiles. Again never seen the Configurator.
> Vachiusa' Resto profile. Now interestingly this one does have the Configurator come up.
> Also Kuukuu's Windwalker shows the Configurator
> 
> 
> 
> I've done the reinstall. Even the complete delete and re-download, reinstall.
> As you can see I have one profile that seems to work for some reason.


My PvE profile doesn't have PQI support yet

----------


## xCharusx

Hello, where i can find a guide with all functions that i can use for PQR? Example: functions like UnitExists or UnitBuffID

----------


## Falcor69

> My PvE profile doesn't have PQI support yet


Thanks Vitalic, That clears one up.  :Smile:

----------


## Prala

Hello, Xelper.
I was wondering, if thers any profiles out there, that is fully optimized for MoP?
At the moment, I'm only "allowed" to use the profile you've made for Paladins, (Retribution).

But as I have all classes 90, it would be more than awesome to have a profile for each class.
Somehow you could link me to them, as Sheurons pack comes up with "Requires atleast level 85".
If this is somehow fixed, sorry then, I'm quite new at this PQR.

Anyways, thumbs up for a nice program!

----------


## Xalah

Edit: updating PQI seems to have fixed the problem

----------


## NickGI

> Hello, Xelper.
> I was wondering, if thers any profiles out there, that is fully optimized for MoP?
> At the moment, I'm only "allowed" to use the profile you've made for Paladins, (Retribution).
> 
> But as I have all classes 90, it would be more than awesome to have a profile for each class.
> Somehow you could link me to them, as Sheurons pack comes up with "Requires atleast level 85".
> If this is somehow fixed, sorry then, I'm quite new at this PQR.
> 
> Anyways, thumbs up for a nice program!



Profiles for PQR are there: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

----------


## kickmydog

> KMDs Hunter profiles. Again never seen the Configurator.


I'm not surprised that there is no configurator, I don't support PQI

----------


## crystal_tech

most profiles don't have support for pqi, but they are slowing updating to support it, if they need pqi they will say that you'll need it, I'm still going to use nova_frame as it doesn't need you to install an addon.

----------


## firepong

> most profiles don't have support for pqi, but they are slowing updating to support it, if they need pqi they will say that you'll need it, I'm still going to use nova_frame as it doesn't need you to install an addon.


This. I was pretty much the same way when I was still releasing my druid profile. It was a little more code needed to get the stuff I needed coded in at the time, but I had way more freedom with how I did my frame and what I could do. On top of that, with a custom frame, you didn't have to worry about people gripping about having a out-of-date addon or anything like that.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## vitalic

> most profiles don't have support for pqi, but they are slowing updating to support it, if they need pqi they will say that you'll need it, I'm still going to use nova_frame as it doesn't need you to install an addon.


You are definitely saving yourself a lot of stress by not using PQI  :Smile:

----------


## temp123

Would be possible run PQR on Windows8? I'm building new pc and I bothers me

----------


## kuukuu

> I'm using this - Warrior Rotations - PQRotation Wiki Arms & Fury PvE,I rightclick on mob to attack everytime so thats not problem.


Those are all incredibly out of date so that's likely why they don't work. Check my signature for the updated community list.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hello, Xelper.
> I was wondering, if thers any profiles out there, that is fully optimized for MoP?
> At the moment, I'm only "allowed" to use the profile you've made for Paladins, (Retribution).
> 
> But as I have all classes 90, it would be more than awesome to have a profile for each class.
> Somehow you could link me to them, as Sheurons pack comes up with "Requires atleast level 85".
> If this is somehow fixed, sorry then, I'm quite new at this PQR.
> 
> Anyways, thumbs up for a nice program!


You can find Paladin on my SVN which links is in my sig just under my post. Enjoy  :Big Grin: 





> Would be possible run PQR on Windows8? I'm building new pc and I bothers me


Win8 is good with all bot needs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Mavmins

yes PQI is a pain sometimes, but nova frame doesnt let you save variables, or it didnt last time i used it and that was WAY more annoying, specially when you have a truck load of options and dont wanna set it up every time, if you could save your variables id drop PQI

----------


## temp123

thanks CML

----------


## olibri

Not sure why/how this happened, but I noticed things slow down a lot with PQR lately. If I run it in edit mode, there is 0 cpu impact. If I run it with WOW up but do not select a character, I get about 11% CPU. As soon as I select a character without choosing a rotation I sit around 46-50% CPU. Further, there appears to be a pretty severe memory leak such that after about an hour the memory usage is at 750k.

----------


## crystal_tech

> yes PQI is a pain sometimes, but nova frame doesnt let you save variables, or it didnt last time i used it and that was WAY more annoying, specially when you have a truck load of options and dont wanna set it up every time, if you could save your variables id drop PQI


i'm workin on an addon for ncc that makes it easy to setup a table for nova_frame.

----------


## SeveredShadow

Is there a way to detect which glyphs my character is currently using through PQR?
I want to create abilities but have them function differently depending on if I am using a particular glyph or not.

----------


## Falcor69

> I'm not surprised that there is no configurator, I don't support PQI


Thanks KMD, I was hoping that I'd get some explanation for some of them.
This is helping me narrow down where the cause might be.

----------


## anon667

> Is there a way to detect which glyphs my character is currently using through PQR?
> I want to create abilities but have them function differently depending on if I am using a particular glyph or not.




```
function HaveGlyph(id)
	for i = 1, GetNumGlyphSockets() do
		if select(4, GetGlyphSocketInfo(i)) == id then return true end
	end
	return false
end
```

This snippet should help.

----------


## iMine4Dub

Is there a offset for the PTR?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Is there a offset for the PTR?


no, wut ptr?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Is there a offset for the PTR?


Err I think they closed the PTR a while ago dude ^^

----------


## Paszo

Anyone know a good Fury Warrior profile for 5.4?

----------


## damadorpl

> Anyone know a good Fury Warrior profile for 5.4?


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ior-5-4-a.html ([PQR] Fury Warrior 5.4)

----------


## Nomfeld

Hi!

I'm using PQR 1.1 and I've just upgraded to Windows7 - I'm having a problem when I click "Show Settings" in the PQR window. The window doesn't expand properly and is not re-sizable so all of the options cut off.

Does anyone know if there's a way to either fix the resizing issue or to edit those options another way (config file, etc?). Particularly I need to change the manual activation command (PQR_SmartHotkey).

Thanks!

----------


## averykey

Here have an arms profile, ive ranked top 100 in 535 gear.
Won't be updating this, might release fury later, also ranked top 100 with it.
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...95/WARRIOR.rar

Old fury profile, don't know if it works
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...5/fWARRIOR.rar

Anyone can use my profiles and improve them and release them as your own, I won't be updating my ret profile till I'm done with progression. Might be a few weeks, stuck on heroic siege.

edit: would appreciate if someone could update the x86 morpher, will donate.
https://github.com/l0l1dk/Just-A-Morpher

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hi!
> 
> I'm using PQR 1.1 and I've just upgraded to Windows7 - I'm having a problem when I click "Show Settings" in the PQR window. The window doesn't expand properly and is not re-sizable so all of the options cut off.
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a way to either fix the resizing issue or to edit those options another way (config file, etc?). Particularly I need to change the manual activation command (PQR_SmartHotkey).
> 
> Thanks!


 IMO update PQR to 2.2.4 and see after this.

----------


## cassrgs

anyone know if there is a way to read memory value from ovale to get the spell id from the script and execute it within pqr?

----------


## firepong

> anyone know if there is a way to read memory value from ovale to get the spell id from the script and execute it within pqr?


Sadly, I have tried this. There is no way short of using a LUA Unlocker and even then, it still taints the Addons every now and then, making PQR useless till you do a reload. On top of that, Ovale switches spells so quick and PQR also exicuted quick as shit, so sometimes, it would use the wrong spells. This was a test with my Modified Druid profile to see what it did. Again, didn't come out to well lol.

----------


## Enragerx

> Not sure why/how this happened, but I noticed things slow down a lot with PQR lately. If I run it in edit mode, there is 0 cpu impact. If I run it with WOW up but do not select a character, I get about 11% CPU. As soon as I select a character without choosing a rotation I sit around 46-50% CPU. Further, there appears to be a pretty severe memory leak such that after about an hour the memory usage is at 750k.


that sounds like a rotation issue some bad code in the rotation, or in the data file.

----------


## Enragerx

> Hello, where i can find a guide with all functions that i can use for PQR? Example: functions like UnitExists or UnitBuffID


PQR Custom Functions - PQRotation Wiki


you can also google API for an interesting read

----------


## Enragerx

> You are definitely saving yourself a lot of stress by not using PQI


I learned really quick to never alt+tab to the desktop with PQI running for more than 5 secs...

----------


## Beelzix

anyone have a know a up to date WW pvp prof? will +rep if given good info  :Smile:

----------


## Nomfeld

> IMO update PQR to 2.2.4 and see after this.


I'm playing on a WOTLK server so I don't think that version will work with WoW patch 3.3.5

----------


## Maxitor

I know that this have been asked a lot of times but afaik it was not answered:

Is there a way to fix right alt bind on a non US keyboard layout or only Xelper can hardcode it to PQR?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I know that this have been asked a lot of times but afaik it was not answered:
> 
> Is there a way to fix right alt bind on a non US keyboard layout or only Xelper can hardcode it to PQR?


Yes, dont use it! Map it to other keys or macros.

----------


## MrHeroe

Hey Folks,

do you pros have a hint how to shield my psyfiend without using macrocasts? =)

using "Psyfiend" as target dont work. Only a macrocast /target Psyfiend works but i want to prevent that.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hey Folks,
> 
> do you pros have a hint how to shield my psyfiend without using macrocasts? =)
> 
> using "Psyfiend" as target dont work. Only a macrocast /target Psyfiend works but i want to prevent that.


Well im not 100% sure but I think the psyfiend and mindbenders are pets.

CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SpellID), "pet")

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I'm playing on a WOTLK server so I don't think that version will work with WoW patch 3.3.5


Oh you are right, then I dont know. Never went on a 3.3.5 serv myself. I already made a paladin profile for it for someone tought. I can confirm it was working for him.

Good luck. PM me if you cant find and ill try to find exactly who it was and probly he will be able to help.

Edit: sorry for repost, not used to iPhone yet lol

----------


## cpowroks

> Hey Folks,
> 
> do you pros have a hint how to shield my psyfiend without using macrocasts? =)
> 
> using "Psyfiend" as target dont work. Only a macrocast /target Psyfiend works but i want to prevent that.


Why not something like this.



```
if UnitExists("mouseover") 
and UnitName("mouseover") == "Psyfiend" 
and not UnitDebuffID("mouseover",6788)
and not UnitBuffID("mouseover",17)then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(17), "mouseover")
end
```

Psyfiend is mouse over so all you would have to do is keep your mouse there for another GCD.

----------


## crystal_tech

In the casting of psy use target(psyfiend) castspellbyname(shield, '' target'') targetlasttarget()

----------


## Simber

Is it possible to set up a burst mode for a fire mage? Like this rotation:

Get hot streak proc manually.

Presence of Mind - Alter Time - Frostjaw - Deep Freeze - Pyroblast - Alter time (before the first pyro hits) - Pyroblast - Pyroblast(combustion at the same time, no global CD) - Pyroblast - Pyroblast

I want to do everything myself except the burst. I want to be able to click on a button and the bot will execute the burst for me. How hard is it to make a bot that does this?

I pretty much want this burst into a bot that will do the burst for me when i press the button: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6ji8...BBXgpaBP59XmjQ

----------


## Pdey

is it possible to set DoT's on ALL targets in range without mouseover? lets say.. i hit every target in range wich is over 500 max-healt with Shadow Word: Pain

----------


## Wildbreath

TargetNearestEnemy(true) and check unit health+debuffs
you can hook WorldFrame for count red nameplates (enemy count) and make some automate for aoe dotting

for example:



```
 -- only for enemy nameplates enabled
local enemyCount = 0
CreateFrame('frame', nil, UIParent):SetScript('OnUpdate', function(self, elapsed)
	enemyCount = 0
	for index = 1, select('#', WorldFrame:GetChildren()) do
		local frame = select(index, WorldFrame:GetChildren())
		if frame:GetName() and frame:GetName():find('NamePlate%d') then
			if frame:IsShown() then enemyCount = enemyCount + 1 end
		end
	end
end)
```

----------


## mimimibr

> This is why I want to know if anyone was banned without ever having PQI installed.


I have the PQR more than a year, I still use and was not banned. 
I had never installed PQI.

----------


## WWF

> I have the PQR more than a year, I still use and was not banned.


until next banwave...

----------


## Sephiroth

> until next banwave...


Ya, I am interested to see how this plays out. I have had a continuous flow of people getting banned for it contacting me. I wonder if they will hold off again, and do another mass wipe, or if they are just going to continually ban people now.

----------


## sportin8801

> Ya, I am interested to see how this plays out. I have had a continuous flow of people getting banned for it contacting me. I wonder if they will hold off again, and do another mass wipe, or if they are just going to continually ban people now.


How's your success rate on people using PQR getting unbanned?

----------


## lhar4679

i added you to my skype too no response yet, i'll pay whatever it takes to get my account back.

----------


## studizzzle

I'm kind of curious about this "second ban wave". I thought it was established the PQI was the culprit that triggered the first banwave. I've been using PQR without PQI since that time, and nothing has happened to me. Did these people during their 2nd banwave not uninstall PQI?

----------


## ckmafia

> How's your success rate on people using PQR getting unbanned?


He was unable to get me unbanned. Put a lot of effort into it and it was worth the try. Over 20 tickets.

----------


## Neji666

someone has a functional PQR please want to go back playing WoW  :Big Grin:

----------


## macintelk

> Thanks soo much to all of you....
> PQR enables me overconming a disability, so I do really apreciate the efforts.... No PQR, no WOW for me, nor anything that will take more then one hand to play.....
> For those asking about my join date, I did remake this username today, as i was afraid that the old one was to close to one of my toons names....
> 
> Been an user of PQR since 03/2013..... And I dont care if I get banned .... PQR lets me enjoy the game by overcoming my disabilities.. so I ever get banned....it doesnt matter.... PQR was worth the risk! Thanks to Xelper for creating it! and thanks to all of you that know way more then me about these things!.... Thanks!


This post is a strong reason for pqr to continue forever.

I know Xelper as done a lot to make people happy and enjoying playing wow.

So i'm asking developers all over the world to continue Xelper great work and participate on a remake of pqr.

The start point can be watch pqr implementation and figure out what went wrong.

I'm attaching a pqr source code version so we can start working on it.This version will not run is 4 discussion only
PQR source

This project will never die


Xelper we respect your work too much to come here upset you.
That was not in any means my intention.

Goal is to figure out what went wrong, do some tests in a new application.

The decoded code attached will not compile is just for discussion.

I'd like to test a few things and try to figure out what happened:
- Randomize all vars (source code in a new app) and cvar in game.
- disable any ingame addon (pqi style)
- check if calling a lua protected function triggers "ban flag" (yep might mean lua unlock days over)
- test game memory scan true capabilities.


I do hope u can somehow help

----------


## nibbi

PQR version 2.2.4

----------


## Xelper

> This post is a strong reason for pqr to continue forever.
> 
> I know Xelper as done a lot to make people happy and enjoying playing wow.
> 
> So i'm asking developers all over the world to continue Xelper great work and participate on a remake of pqr.
> 
> The start point can be watch pqr implementation and figure out what went wrong.
> 
> I'm attaching a pqr source code version so we can start working on it.
> ...


You know, that code will never compile in a million years. PQR was obfuscated, running it through a deobfuscator is not going to yield code useful to anyone. It might be somewhat readable, but any developer capable of getting it running based on the code is more than capable of getting a completely new application running in less time.

It is my code, and seeing things look like this:


```
        Label_0075:
            str3 = strArray2[*((int*) (voidPtr + 8))];
            if (str3.Length <= 0)
            {
                goto Label_0090;
            }
            list.Add(str3);
        Label_0090:
            *((int*) (voidPtr + 8)) += 1;
        Label_009A:
            if (*(((int*) (voidPtr + 8))) < ((int) strArray2.Length))
            {
                goto Label_0075;
            }
```

I do not even know what the hell is going on with it.

With that said, PQR is dead. Blizzard has detection in place. I will not release code that will simply be recompiled resulting in more people getting banned. PQR was NOT some crazy hack that required advanced reverse engineering skills to build, just a tiny bit of creativity in implementing existing lua execution methods. Quit clinging to this thread.

Just because people are still posting PQR and offsets, here is a warning: *You WILL BE BANNED. Blizzard is still detecting PQR.*

----------


## JUANNY

> You know, that code will never compile in a million years. PQR was obfuscated, running it through a deobfuscator is not going to yield code useful to anyone. It might be somewhat readable, but any developer capable of getting it running based on the code is more than capable of getting a completely new application running in less time.
> 
> It is my code, and seeing things look like this:
> 
> 
> ```
>         Label_0075:
>             str3 = strArray2[*((int*) (voidPtr + 8))];
>             if (str3.Length <= 0)
> ...


lol i agree with your assessment entirely yet there are still some holdouts that are in denial thinking that continue use will not lead to a ban

----------


## Decaed

> I'm kind of curious about this "second ban wave". I thought it was established the PQI was the culprit that triggered the first banwave. I've been using PQR without PQI since that time, and nothing has happened to me. Did these people during their 2nd banwave not uninstall PQI?


I continued to use PQR without PQI installed and got perma banned on the second ban wave. They know when you're using it. Don't risk it.

----------


## starl1te

> here is a warning: *You WILL BE BANNED. Blizzard is still detecting PQR.*


there is no "will be" about it  :Smile:  people are getting banned basically right away. 

honestly anyone dumb enough to freaking turn on PQR on a real account DESERVES to lose it at this point. no need to even warn or try to reason with them.

----------


## BoostON

Need Offsets 17956 thx.

----------


## future901

I need this too

----------


## Ebubezmazi

Yes pls 17956 realy need

----------


## nibbi

gets her no bans ?

----------


## autogatto

I need this too

----------


## JUANNY

I need a permanent ban from wow so please hurry and post the offsets so i can get my wish

----------


## future901

You must learn to play with pqr. I use it since 2 years and no ban  :Wink:

----------


## JUANNY

> You must learn to play with pqr. I use it since 2 years and no ban


haha blizz might be saving you fo a future banwave-take it your assuming that your copy of pqr hasnt been detected-the numerous other bans prove otherwise

EDIT:Also if you knew enough programming to be able to modify pqr to avoid and correct the detection vector used to detect it you would not be asking for offsets.I feel sry for the uneducated who see peeps posting offsets and then feel like its alright to use pqr again

----------


## Ebubezmazi

When pqr start to work?

----------


## BoostON

WTB 17956 offsets 15$ paypal

----------


## Ginsplosion

For anyone interested or that has a throw away account / doesn't care about the risks I have the following offsets. Changed a few values, can't recall which now but they still don't work. However they should be right to the best of my knowledge, not too sure why they aren't working: -

<Offsets>
<CurrentWoWVersion>17956</CurrentWoWVersion>
<WoWVersionOffset>0xC7A20F</WoWVersionOffset>
<PlayerName>0xEC3180</PlayerName> 
<PlayerClass>0xEC3309</PlayerClass>
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xBB1FFC</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>	
<GameState>0xD64626</GameState>
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x50229</Lua_DoStringAddress>
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x1DCF4E</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
<CVarBaseMgr>0xB91E20</CVarBaseMgr>
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
<ObjMgr>0xCB32AC</ObjMgr>
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
<ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>0x4F8D</ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>
<LocalGUID>0xE8</LocalGUID>
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
<NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
<Obj_X>0x838</Obj_X>
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x16</Obj_TargetGUID>
<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>

If anyone can fix whatever is amiss then you're good to risk it all.

----------


## lsh4418

need PQR offset 17956

----------


## lsh4418

> For anyone interested or that has a throw away account / doesn't care about the risks I have the following offsets. Changed a few values, can't recall which now but they still don't work. However they should be right to the best of my knowledge, not too sure why they aren't working: -
> 
> <Offsets>
> <CurrentWoWVersion>17956</CurrentWoWVersion>
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xC7A20F</WoWVersionOffset>
> <PlayerName>0xEC3180</PlayerName> 
> <PlayerClass>0xEC3309</PlayerClass>
> <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xBB1FFC</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>	
> <GameState>0xD64626</GameState>
> ...


Does not [email protected]!!

----------


## godlike86

Id just like everyone to know that the reason that people got banned is because of a slew of different reasons. 1.)People using the stock interrupt profile or the stock settings in the interrupt profile thus resulting in instant interrupts making sure that you would receive boatloads of reports from other players drawing unneeded attention to yourself 2.)using stupid ass profiles that would do things that even pros cant pull off, for example orb dropping, or anti stealth, or instant reflects that are constantly perfect and consistent etc. also resulting in mass waves of getting reported by the people you shit on 3.)And finally the last most important reason of all is i guarantee a large portion of the people did not turn off the option that outputs the text from pqr into the wow chat log............................................................i mean cmon guys blizzard has the ability to go back months ago and look at chat logs and with all of the profiles that output text into the wow chatlog constantly you may as well have opened a gm ticket and flat out told him that you were using pqr. since the banwave i have been using pqr with all of the chat output off and have reworked the code in my dk profiles so that it doesnt put any chat into the wow chat log when switching prescences and toggling my cds and I use a random interuppt profile from paintpauller to make sure it looks like my interrupts are legit and i havent heard a peep from blizzard. People can say "oh well wait for the next banwave" but im pretty sure that the reason people got banned was because one of those three reasons and were getting reported and all they had to do was look in your chat log or scan your functions of your cpu at the time (thanks to the t.o.s. we all sign without reading everytime it asks us) and in their terms of service it clearly states that we give them the right to scan our cpu anytime they feel like it (it wasnt always like that). So yeah still using pqr and dont plan on getting banned anytime soon.

----------


## Torpedoes

Here you go - ([WoW] [5.4.7 17956] Release x86 Info Dump Thread).

----------


## kickmydog

> Id just like everyone to know that the reason that people got banned is because of a slew of different reasons. 1.)People using the stock interrupt profile or the stock settings in the interrupt profile thus resulting in instant interrupts making sure that you would receive boatloads of reports from other players drawing unneeded attention to yourself 2.)using stupid ass profiles that would do things that even pros cant pull off, for example orb dropping, or anti stealth, or instant reflects that are constantly perfect and consistent etc. also resulting in mass waves of getting reported by the people you shit on 3.)And finally the last most important reason of all is i guarantee a large portion of the people did not turn off the option that outputs the text from pqr into the wow chat log............................................................i mean cmon guys blizzard has the ability to go back months ago and look at chat logs and with all of the profiles that output text into the wow chatlog constantly you may as well have opened a gm ticket and flat out told him that you were using pqr. since the banwave i have been using pqr with all of the chat output off and have reworked the code in my dk profiles so that it doesnt put any chat into the wow chat log when switching prescences and toggling my cds and I use a random interuppt profile from paintpauller to make sure it looks like my interrupts are legit and i havent heard a peep from blizzard. People can say "oh well wait for the next banwave" but im pretty sure that the reason people got banned was because one of those three reasons and were getting reported and all they had to do was look in your chat log or scan your functions of your cpu at the time (thanks to the t.o.s. we all sign without reading everytime it asks us) and in their terms of service it clearly states that we give them the right to scan our cpu anytime they feel like it (it wasnt always like that). So yeah still using pqr and dont plan on getting banned anytime soon.


I was wondering myself if it was the stock interrupt that was one of the triggers for the ban. I know I only used my own profile, and no PQI, but I did use the stock interrupt.

I would think it would be pretty easy for blizzard to just look at players the time it takes a player to react with an interrupt and boom, you're banned.

----------


## Guinness

> Id just like everyone to know that the reason that people got banned is because of a slew of different reasons. 1.)People using the stock interrupt profile or the stock settings in the interrupt profile thus resulting in instant interrupts making sure that you would receive boatloads of reports from other players drawing unneeded attention to yourself 2.)using stupid ass profiles that would do things that even pros cant pull off, for example orb dropping, or anti stealth, or instant reflects that are constantly perfect and consistent etc. also resulting in mass waves of getting reported by the people you shit on 3.)And finally the last most important reason of all is i guarantee a large portion of the people did not turn off the option that outputs the text from pqr into the wow chat log............................................................i mean cmon guys blizzard has the ability to go back months ago and look at chat logs and with all of the profiles that output text into the wow chatlog constantly you may as well have opened a gm ticket and flat out told him that you were using pqr. since the banwave i have been using pqr with all of the chat output off and have reworked the code in my dk profiles so that it doesnt put any chat into the wow chat log when switching prescences and toggling my cds and I use a random interuppt profile from paintpauller to make sure it looks like my interrupts are legit and i havent heard a peep from blizzard. People can say "oh well wait for the next banwave" but im pretty sure that the reason people got banned was because one of those three reasons and were getting reported and all they had to do was look in your chat log or scan your functions of your cpu at the time (thanks to the t.o.s. we all sign without reading everytime it asks us) and in their terms of service it clearly states that we give them the right to scan our cpu anytime they feel like it (it wasnt always like that). So yeah still using pqr and dont plan on getting banned anytime soon.


You don't seem to know the difference between CHAT_MESSAGE and print().

----------


## JUANNY

I agree-my understanding is that blizz can track whispers and raid or guild chat becomes those chat trigger an event in event log which blizzard can record while print chat messages from addons DO NOT trigger an event hence the game and blizz cannot detect or record those messages. From previous posts many users are convinced that blizz has not detected PQR modifications to the game client and continue to use it even after the developer of the program Xelper has continued to warn them.

----------


## Ebubezmazi

So anybody got ban?

----------


## Dominium

PQR is dead?! Daaaaamn :<

----------


## v3ntrix

So, is anyone working on a new program with PQR functionality which ISN'T detectable?

----------


## Soapbox

> PQR is dead?! Daaaaamn :<


Has been for a bit now, and to the above...Maybe...

----------


## sabsty

Wow... I wonder how many people, in total, were banned from using PQR. 

It was a great tool while it lasted as long as it had.

----------


## sabsty

Ah, mind providing a link so I can download? I know the risk... I'm using it on pvt servers anyway.

----------


## nibbi

Upload-File

----------


## saceralol

Someone can get the offsets for Panda WoW?, would be eternally grateful.

King Regards, Saceralol.

----------


## jermadrun

anyone got 17898 PTR offsets? the ones posted on page 106 and 107 just cause a game crash for me.

----------


## DragonfireEX402

> So, is anyone working on a new program with PQR functionality which ISN'T detectable?


I could be wrong considering I haven't really played at all since my ban, but I believe Honorbuddy with Tyrael/Lazyraider is still up and running. I believe you have to pay for it, but it is worth it.

----------


## Soapbox

I too am still up and running. You just need to do a little looking around, you will see some of us are still going. Personally decided to create my own private unlocker to be distributed rather than use someone elses again, just safer that way.

----------


## svs

> Personally decided to create my own private unlocker to be distributed rather than use someone elses again, just safer that way.


I'd say to pay someone to create it for you to be exact  :Smile:

----------


## Soapbox

> I'd say to pay someone to create it for you to be exact


Nice isn't it?

----------


## pepe2c

i miss pqr so badly....

----------


## feniksxXx

need pqr offsets 18019 pls)

----------


## future901

I need the new Offset too =)

Pls

----------


## feniksxXx

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...mp-thread.html ([WoW] [5.4.7 18019] Release x86 Info Dump Thread)

----------


## future901

Doesnt work for me this new offset

----------


## Ginsplosion

I almost have them sorted in the same thread linked above. Missing something, not sure what.

----------


## Torpedoes

Latest offsets - ([WoW] [5.4.7 18019] Release x86 Info Dump Thread).

----------


## jermadrun

> anyone got 17898 PTR offsets? the ones posted on page 106 and 107 just cause a game crash for me.


really need this. if anyone is able to do it i'd appreciate it =)

----------


## Wolfmouth

Could any post working offsets for 5.4.2 pandashan wow , i cant seem to find theyr offsets , they use custom launcher , i tried renaming pandashan.dat to Wow.exe , but could not find offsets using cheat engine , help plz?

----------


## fayhan

tnx nice job

----------


## alminhas

I dont believe this, just go out for 1 month and PQR no more. WTF!!!!
Its impossible to play this game without a helper for the extreme complicate wow rotations!!
If Blizz don't understand this they are dead. Or maybe is just people who talk to much and are afraid of is one shadow, I don't believe blizz take time to bane people for using an helper, when they have bots allaround completely ****ing the BG's  :Frown:

----------


## crystal_tech

> I dont believe this, just go out for 1 month and PQR no more. WTF!!!!
> Its impossible to play this game without a helper for the extreme complicate wow rotations!!
> If Blizz don't understand this they are dead. Or maybe is just people who talk to much and are afraid of is one shadow, I don't believe blizz take time to bane people for using an helper, when they have bots allaround completely ****ing the BG's


yep, pqr users got hit with ban wave sadly.

----------


## Razza13

> Its impossible to play this game without a helper for the extreme complicate wow rotations!!


Look up icy veins and hit a training dummy, gg

----------


## Wolfmouth

Can you guys make a version of pqr that works with pandashan plz ?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Look up icy veins and hit a training dummy, gg


Pfff I'd rather quit the game tbh, good thing there still are rotationhelpers out there.

----------


## Soapbox

> Pfff I'd rather quit the game tbh, good thing there still are rotationhelpers out there.


Sure are  :Smile:

----------


## Razza13

> Pfff I'd rather quit the game tbh, good thing there still are rotationhelpers out there.


Don't get me wrong, I still use a rotation helper. But the game is far from impossible to play without one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 383lt1

need a good Affliction profile something comparable to nilrem's  :Smile:  $$

----------


## emulcube

I need help. 

I've made Thok stopcasting 

I hope it works well whether by 

I'm sorry I can not speak English well. 

local StopCasting = nil 
local TargetExists = nil 
local TargetCasting = nil 
local BossCasting, _, _, _, _, castEnd = UnitCastingInfo ("boss1") 

if UnitExists ("boss1") and UnitName ("boss1") == ("bloodthirsty talk") then 
TargetExists = true 
if UnitBuffID ("player", 1022) or UnitBuffID ("player", 31821) then return false end 
if bossCasting == GetSpellInfo (143343) then 
if castEnd/1000 - GetTime () <= 0.3 then 
RunMacroText ("/ stopcasting") 
TargetCasting = true 
end 
end 
end 

if TargetExists == true and TargetCasting == true and UnitPower ("boss1") == 100 then 
return true 
elseif TargetExists == true and UnitPower ("boss1") ~ = 100 then
TargetCasting = false 
end

----------


## sankidrive

Hello guys! Pls help,i want try this and can you ask a question,how often it is given for the banned from Blizzard?

----------


## JUANNY

> Hello guys! Pls help,i want try this and can you ask a question,how often it is given for the banned from Blizzard?


DO NOT try to use pqr-it has been shown that blizz can detect changes made to the wow client by the program and a ban is most likely going down if you use it

----------


## mimimibr

Hi Guys, 
I need pqr offsets for 18273 (Patch 5.4. :Cool: 
Someone can help me pls ?
Thank you

----------


## Ginsplosion

> Hi Guys, 
> I need pqr offsets for 18273 (Patch 5.4.
> Someone can help me pls ?
> Thank you


Also looking for them.

----------


## reckless86

Hi, i have one Question.
Work pqr on Pserver, when yes can i have a link to an new vision. I be intressed.
thanks

----------


## mimimibr

Hi Guys, 
I need pqr offsets for 18291 ( Patch 5.4.8 )
Someone can help me pls ?
Thank you

----------


## Ginsplosion

> Hi Guys, 
> I need pqr offsets for 18291 ( Patch 5.4.8 )
> Someone can help me pls ?
> Thank you


Sent them to your inbox but the ones that work for me are: -

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
<CurrentWoWVersion>18291</CurrentWoWVersion>
<WoWVersionOffset>0xC7B6EF</WoWVersionOffset>
<PlayerName>0xEC4668</PlayerName>
<PlayerClass>0xEC47F1</PlayerClass>
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xBB292C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
<GameState>0xD65B16</GameState>
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x4FD26</Lua_DoStringAddress>
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4141AE</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
<CVarBaseMgr>0xBA5DE8</CVarBaseMgr>
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
<ObjMgr>0xEC4140</ObjMgr>
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
<ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>0x4F84</ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>
<LocalGUID>0xE8</LocalGUID>
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
<NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
<Obj_X>0x838</Obj_X>
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x16</Obj_TargetGUID>
<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>

----------


## mimimibr

Thank you so much Ginsplosion!!! \o/

----------


## reckless86

Hi, i have one Question.
Work pqr on Pserver, when yes can i have a link to an new vision. I be intressed.
thanks

----------


## pauldousen

somebody give a link pqr 2.2.4 + 5.3-5.4 offsets
thx! :Smile:

----------


## Nevodark

Dafuq happend to no asking for offsets rule?

----------


## pauldousen

> somebody give a link pqr 2.2.4 + 5.3-5.4 offsets
> thx!


Please, to play on pserver

----------


## G0tha

Problem resolved

----------


## Erminwow

Now i have the NEW offsets + PQR version for playing on PTR 5.4.8 INCLUDED are : kick bot + Death bot ! Just message me 

100% WORKED

Message me in skype: vincessa1 if u want them

proof : imgur: the simple image sharer

@pauldousen for a donation i would give u the offsets, so i need a donation cauz i would need to write them  :Big Grin:

----------


## Erminwow

> Sent them to your inbox but the ones that work for me are: -
> 
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> <Offsets>
> <CurrentWoWVersion>18291</CurrentWoWVersion>
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xC7B6EF</WoWVersionOffset>
> <PlayerName>0xEC4668</PlayerName>
> <PlayerClass>0xEC47F1</PlayerClass>
> <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xBB292C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
> ...


Btw this offsets r not working for PTR

----------


## Ginsplosion

No idea, works for me fine. I'll find the new ones if a new patch gets released or something.

----------


## crystal_tech

sigh... so many pms to me about offsets and links and contact info... Just saying, I'm not working on PQR profiles and have moved all my old pqr stuff to my nas box. I am however pondering a new bot to pick up coding for. just don't know what yet.

----------


## Nonowmana

> Now i have the NEW offsets + PQR version for playing on PTR 5.4.8 INCLUDED are : kick bot + Death bot ! Just message me 
> 
> 100% WORKED
> 
> Message me in skype: vincessa1 if u want them
> 
> proof : imgur: the simple image sharer
> 
> @pauldousen for a donation i would give u the offsets, so i need a donation cauz i would need to write them


How to formulate this ?

Stop using this. Do not use this. 
Using PQR is begging for a ban. 
Using PQR will ban you. 
Warden detect this.
LUA unprotect is detected.
LUA inject is bad.

Warden scan this thing.

Stop using this, period.

Please a mod lock this, this is getting ridiculous.

----------


## CAHenson

rip in peace

----------


## Loulus

What can i use now ? Is there a other Program ?  :Wink:

----------


## Erminwow

> How to formulate this ?
> 
> Stop using this. Do not use this. 
> Using PQR is begging for a ban. 
> Using PQR will ban you. 
> Warden detect this.
> LUA unprotect is detected.
> LUA inject is bad.
> 
> ...


Ban @ptr ? u dont know anything about this game right ?

----------


## cokx

> What can i use now ? Is there a other Program ?



HonorBuddy is in my opinion the best bot for Combat Routines now, its much more powerful than PQR (no offense). And there is actually a company behind that product which trys to create a safe bot.

----------


## Neji666

off-set *--*

----------


## future901

Huhu, have someone the new offset. Hb is bad :P

----------


## mimimibr

Originally Posted by Torpedoes:
Here are the latest PQR offsets (Untested).

Code:
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
<CurrentWoWVersion>18414</CurrentWoWVersion>
<WoWVersionOffset>0xC7B6EF</WoWVersionOffset>
<PlayerName>0xEC4668</PlayerName>
<PlayerClass>0xEC47F1</PlayerClass>
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xBB292C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
<GameState>0xD65B16</GameState>
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x4FD12</Lua_DoStringAddress>
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x414267</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
<CVarBaseMgr>0xBA5DE8</CVarBaseMgr>
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
<ObjMgr>0xEC4628</ObjMgr>
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
<ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>0x4F84</ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>
<LocalGUID>0xE8</LocalGUID>
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
<NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
<Obj_X>0x838</Obj_X>
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x16</Obj_TargetGUID>
<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>

----------


## pepe2c

I hate Honorbuddy.. the profiles are horrible... at least for monk...

----------


## Augury13

> I hate Honorbuddy.. the profiles are horrible... at least for monk...


then make your own. Like why need to tell this thread that? PQR DOESNT WORK. /closed please from mod.

----------


## automationarmy

what have all you guys moved to to? Rotation wise? I don't play wow much anymore (only to raid) and haven't used a bot since I got my Razer Naga (seriously, how did I EVER play without a mouse like this) and can click every button i need with.. my thumb :P 

With that said - WoD is coming and if I return to full time play at that point.. my thumb may become tired. 

Anyways... so yea. Has anything basically moved in to fill the niche?

----------


## JUANNY

> what have all you guys moved to to? Rotation wise? I don't play wow much anymore (only to raid) and haven't used a bot since I got my Razer Naga (seriously, how did I EVER play without a mouse like this) and can click every button i need with.. my thumb :P 
> 
> With that said - WoD is coming and if I return to full time play at that point.. my thumb may become tired. 
> 
> Anyways... so yea. Has anything basically moved in to fill the niche?


After pqr some like myself went to Honorbuddy

----------


## gongmang1

> Originally Posted by Torpedoes:
> Here are the latest PQR offsets (Untested).
> 
> Code:
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> <Offsets>
> <CurrentWoWVersion>18414</CurrentWoWVersion>
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xC7B6EF</WoWVersionOffset>
> <PlayerName>0xEC4668</PlayerName>
> ...



you'r awesome,thx

----------


## huhuking

How can i use a custom key (not CTRL, ALT, SHIFT, etc) for example: IsLeftControlKeyDown() But i want to change Control for "F3" key or other custom key, is that posible?

----------


## Ingos

Hi guys, somebody give me latest vetsion of PQR, really need. Thank.

----------


## Avcai

> Hi guys, somebody give me latest vetsion of PQR, really need. Thank.


it doesn't work anymore

----------


## s0bhx

18414 offset
isnt work for me ;{

----------


## Tilos

anyone got working fake auto-cast for pqr?

----------


## rukkus

> After pqr some like myself went to Honorbuddy


I haven't used honorbuddy since march, but I don't recall it having a rotation bot built in? I got so bored with facerolling my pally that rotation bots made the game fun again for me. I suffer from debilitating hand cramps and spasms so it made the game playable for me. I didn't have to sit it out on days where the spasms were too intense. I don't know why Blizzard makes these illegal anyway, it doesn't give me an "edge" over anyone else. I still need to know the mechanics of encounters, I still have to be well geared and know the right places to be at the right time. It's not playing the game for me, it's just managing the annoying and repetitive button mashing part of the game.

----------


## gongmang1

is there a offsets for WOD? 6.0.2

----------


## Tilos

offset pls

----------


## velortia

someone teach me to update my pqr

----------


## ImogenOC

This bot is no longer supported... You don't need the offsets for it.

----------

